# Really Bizarre Algae Problem



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I am having the most problematic algae problems yet. Many Thanks to all for my last algae problem http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4225
Finally got rid of those 'balls' of algae

. But I've been now battling this 'other' algae since that last post! 6mos now! It's not identifable online from what I've been able to find: A *floating/ surface of the water* green algae that starts off with what appears as say, a particulate matter on top, then, as it grows, turns into this milky green stuff. I've done WEEKLY water changes for now what? 3mos? It returns very quickly. It leaves this green foam residue on the side of the tank during a water change. No response either to 3 day blackout period.

I ditched my auto doser for now ( had solution delivering a N:K ratio of 8.5) in lieu of 3/4tsp kno3, 1/8tsp monophos every other day. Oh, 75 gals. Ph of 6.8 via CO2. No traces now.

I wish I could've found some online info about this kind of surface algae. It's driving me to the point of thinking about taking down the tank! Really frustrating! Oh, it all started with my stupid act of putting one of those 2 week feeder tablets in the tank when I went on vacation. Came back to it and have had it since.

I'm not big on testing parameters. Any help will be Greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, Chris! Glad to see you're still in the hobby  . 

Have you tried any sort of antibiotic, like Maracyn? I, myself, tend to shy away from using any sort of medication for my tanks unless I know for sure what I'm dealing with. But anyway, it sounds like this might be something bacterial in nature. The stuff on the surface - does it seem hydrophobic? Like if you were to put a small drop of water on it, it would just roll off? Or is it more miscible? I know there are all sorts of different forms of BGA, so it's possible that what you have is one of them. Then again, maybe it is algae. 

Well, I would try at least one antibiotic and one anti-fungal before taking the tank down. 75-gallons is a LOT of tank to re-do!

Sorry I can't be of more help. 

-Naomi


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Hi Naomi,  Still here, just have missed the last couple plant swaps. 

No, I too shy away from stuff like that. I"ve never used any in fact. But at this point, I'm game to try anything. And no, it's not hydrophobic either. I thought it might be some kind a green water variant, but it's only on the surface. The water looks great. But what do I have to loose? Maybe I'll just nuke the heck out of it: Give it a dy or two of my ozonizer, and a treatment w/ anitbiotics and if still present, antifungal. 

Maybe I'll try to shoot a pic of the tank Naomi, it really is looking pretty good otherwise.

Thanks for the help Naomi!!
Chris


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Those feeder tablets are basically plaster with food embedded in it. As the plaster dissolves, it releases the food. They are a nightmare product and I can't imagine what actually dissolves into the water. Plaster is made of of gypsum which is Calcium sulfate dihydrate.

Whatever was released into your water seems to be causing an imbalance in which this stuff, whatever it is, thrives. The only thing I can think of is to do a large water change (maybe 80-85% or even 90%) and then makes sure all your other nutrients are present in sufficient quantities, including traces.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Laith. I've since learned about those things. Never again. 

Tom B. got with me and felt it's a green algae of sorts, and felt like you some big water changes, as well as increasing the surface agitation. So I'll try both and hope for the best. I've done nearly weekly 50% w/c to no avail. Maybe I just wasn't aggressive enough. 

Thanks for chipping in Laith.

Chris


----------

